

Sql.js – SQLite Compiled to JavaScript Through Emscripten - jumasheff
https://github.com/kripken/sql.js

======
jumasheff
sql.js + Espruino[1] + sensors = super data logger. Thinking about a wearable
biometric device based on this combination.

[1][http://www.espruino.com](http://www.espruino.com)

------
jumasheff
Codecademy, a new track for DB beginners, please?

------
jumasheff
*biomonitoring device, that is.

